# Excellent Use of Improvised Weapons



## tellner (Nov 20, 2007)

From an article on CBS News 46 in Atlanta:



> *TUCKER, Ga. -- *Quick thinking by a DeKalb County teenager may have saved her life, police said Monday.Two men tried to kidnap the girl near Tucker Middle School Monday night, police said.The 14-year-old was on her way home from dance practice when a black van pulled up, and the men tried to grab her, Police said, adding that the girl got away when she stabbed one of the men in the arm with a pencil. The girl was not seriously hurt, police said."Thank God, I thank my Father that's she's home, because she could not be here right now. I could be looking for my baby, so I just thank God that she's home and she's safe and that's all that matters to me," said Allicia Brown, the girl's mother. "I'm glad that she just didn't become a victim and let them take her. She is a very strong strong baby."


Good job for that girl. She followed all of Colonel Cooper's Principles of Personal Defense:
alertness
decisiveness
aggressiveness
speed
coolness
ruthlessness
surprise


----------



## Guardian (Nov 20, 2007)

Smart thinking here, good for her, hope the SOB gets led poisoning.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 20, 2007)

The only thing that would have made this better is if she would have stabbed him in the throat.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 20, 2007)

Guardian said:


> Smart thinking here, good for her, hope the SOB gets led poisoning.



Graphite poisoning?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 21, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> The only thing that would have made this better is if she would have stabbed him in the throat.


 
Would that make him a pencil neck geek?


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

naw, stab the bastard in the eye


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2007)

Great story! Improvised weapons really do work.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 23, 2007)

good for her!


----------



## potterfan77 (Nov 29, 2007)

That was good quick thinking on her part. Maybe next time she could use a ball point pen and stick it in the perp's throat and rip out his jugular. That teach him.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

I teach my students to use improvised weapons if need be. Some ordinary objects that can be used as a weapon are:
pen or pencil, beer mug or pitcher, ashtray, telephone and telephone cord, leather belt (used as a whip), car antenna (used as a whip), and last but not least the toilet tank lid. This last improvised weapon is really good because its thick and heavy and will knock your lights out if you get hit by it. It's really good because if your at a bar thats one of the mostly likely places where you would get attacked and this weapon is right there.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent awareness and use of quick thinking.  You go, Girl!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2008)

Rock and roll!  We cover this with girls 13 and up.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Rock and roll! We cover this with girls 13 and up.


the use of improvised weapons?


----------



## tellner (Feb 1, 2008)

The pencil she stabbed the guy with


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2008)

I applaud the girl's quick thinking and her improvised use of whatever was handy. I don't think we need to speculate or try to one up the ante by saying she should've tried stabbing the perp in the throat, eye or use a ball point pen to rip out the jugular or anything else. What she did sufficed to do exactly what it was supposed to do... get her away from the scene and get her to someplace safe. Saved her life and prevented her from ending up on a Walmart "Have You Seen This Child?" wall. That's good enough right there. The experience was/is traumatic enough as it is. 
The girl saw the van earlier in the week and thus made a mental note of it which is always a good thing. She was probably preparing in her mind (Brain Training) what she would do "IF"... 
Kudos to her and happy she is safe.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I don't think we need to speculate or try to one up the ante by saying she should've tried stabbing the perp in the throat, eye or use a ball point pen to rip out the jugular or anything else. What she did sufficed to do exactly what it was supposed to do... get her away from the scene and get her to someplace safe.



I couldn't agree more: Nothing succeeds like success. This is my self-defense advice to my children and anyone else who will listen to me:

_Get away.
Call the police.
Let many men with guns handle the situation.
_
I say, *give this young woman a black belt right now*. How many people here have successfully defended themselves against multiple assailants in a close quarters combat life-or-death situation? 

And frankly, if she had stabbed one of these scumballs to death she might well have felt guilty about it even if _we _think she shouldn't have. For her, this is best.

I couldn't load the page--did they catch these two?


----------



## chinto (Feb 2, 2008)

GOOD FOE HER!!!  wish it had been in his eye.. and then repeated in the other eye...


----------

